

How my app got 455K users in the first week - uptown
http://alexcican.com/post/455k-users/?hn

======
matthewbauer
It's interesting to see how many of these novelty apps (2048, tiii.me) are
being hosted on Github's pages. Of course all of the pages are static, but
apps seems to work well with this service. Does Github support this use of
pages?

